# FD Roosevelt state park hunt



## 72handgunner (Sep 4, 2014)

Me and some friends got picked for this hunt and I'm wanting to hear experiences and opinions from hunters that have gotten drawn for this hunt.  Thanks...  Also how are the cabins and accommodations at the park.

Thanks
John


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 5, 2014)

Park is very nice, get ready to do some hiking, steep terrain. I hunted it the 2nd year and did not see a deer. there were bad          t-storms though. good luck


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 5, 2014)

Have not hunted it but we stayed there a while back and it is a nice park. It was more hilly than I expected. We hiked around a good bit and to be honest I did not see a lot of deer sign. I am sure they are there but I would plan to do some scouting.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 5, 2014)

I forget how many our cabin killed. Like 14 or something another. They use to be a few there.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 7, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 7, 2014)

I plan to be there. Got to reserve a camp site..


----------



## whtlhntr (Sep 12, 2014)

*FD Roosevelt*

Wife, son and I got selected, their first time, my second. Also gotta reserve a campsite, or a cabin if they are available. As was said before, steep and got to scout a bit. Deer were there, I shot a nice shoulda been an 8, but rack was broken. When I was there we had a meeting night before the hunt, don't know if they still do that.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 2, 2014)

I got selected too.  My wife may be camping with me but probably just me hunting.  Hope to get a little scouting done before then, but I'm not sure how the process works.  Do they select or assign areas at the pre-meeting or is it just a mad rush before dawn?

Quota hunts are kind of new to me, so if anyone is in the same situation and wants to compare notes or partner with a very safe, responsible and mature individual let me know.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Oct 2, 2014)

*F.d.*

I have hunted  it one time. I killed 2 doe I did not see many deer but I did see some of the biggest rub tree's that I have ever seen. Most all of the buck sign was old the scrapes were filling up with leaves. I think it would have been a much better hunt if they would have had it two weeks earlier when the rut was in full swing. From the sign I did see there are some huge bucks there just not a lot of deer. Like other people have said the terrain is steep. We stayed in a cabin in the park it was very nice I would recommend getting one if it is possible. As far as someone else said they were going to take there wife and let her camp while they hunt unless she was also drawn for the hunt they will not allow this. Only people drawn for the hunt are allowed to be in the park while the hunt is going on.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 3, 2014)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> Only people drawn for the hunt are allowed to be in the park while the hunt is going on.



Appreciate that tip, Tony.  That would have been a bad day if I didn't find that out beforehand.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 3, 2014)

I also saw some of the biggest horned trees Ive ever saw. When we went it was in jan. Of course I hunted that sign. Did see about a 120" deer but I had not killed a doe. I saw I think it was 5 bucks the first day and couldn't kill them. It would be one more hunt if it was held in early Nov but killmaster told me. Hed pushed for that and the park would not close then. I guess it gets lots of leaf lookers. If you've never been. I suggest riding down. Its not flat land hunting. I never new middle ga could be that steep. Its a mountain


----------



## trial&error (Nov 9, 2014)

You should have received an envelope from them with map and info.  If I remember right from quickly glancing over the letter the park is closed to all but the hunters drawn, no other campers allowed.  There is a meeting on 1 dec, if you don't attend you don't hunt.  I didn't read it very thoroughly and may be mistaken.


----------



## whtlhntr (Nov 12, 2014)

trial&error, you are correct, pre hunt meeting is mandatory. just got off the phone with them and reserved a cottage for my wife and i. they still have some available. also paid the $30 per hunter hunt fee and the $5 park pass. cottage 1 was reasonable at $110 per night. looking forward to the hunt now that the wallet is drained.


----------

